# SS Orama - Troopship - 1940



## SS Orama - Mitchell (Dec 19, 2014)

Trying to find out any information about life on board a troopship in 1940. My particular interest is the SS Orama which was sunk by a German destroyer on 8th June 1940 off the Norway Coast but interested to know what life was like on board such a ship, sleeping, eating, social, duties, hours, layout of the ship (or where i can find such information) Any help...greatly appreciated!


----------

